# Yaya , I'm ripping



## Yaya (Jun 26, 2013)

Just injected 2iu of riptropin into my belly. First run with hgh, I will keep everyone updated.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 26, 2013)

hell ya bro


----------



## Braw16 (Jun 26, 2013)

About time just remember gh is something your going to have to run for a while to get the full benefits.


----------



## losieloos (Jun 26, 2013)

Let it rip.


----------



## Jada (Jun 26, 2013)

Oh my !! Cant wait to hear ur experience


----------



## Yaya (Jun 26, 2013)

Oh my is right jada..


----------



## JOMO (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## Kohler (Jun 28, 2013)

Thumbs up .


----------



## mistah187 (Jun 28, 2013)

JOMO said:


>



i want this pics on my rips vials when i get some


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi I'm herm.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 28, 2013)

Day 3,

Im doing 2iu.. 5 on, 2 off.

Yesterday (day 2) I was very tired in the morning and afternoon, I thought maybe it was the humid weather we got here. I took a nap in the afternoon yesterday and my knuckles hurt, this is something I never experianced unless after a fight. Last night I was eating a wrap and my right hand went numb as I was eating, this never happens.

Today (very early day 3) when I woke up, my elbows hurt a little when I got out of bed. Thats it for now, still early in the day


I will continue to post any updates with anything new I notice. I dont wanna bore you fuckers like cranium did with his retarded updates, and rants in all his stupid ass threads.

Im the kinda guy that responds fast to most things. Im currently also in the begining of my sus/tri blend cycle, I know some side effects could be from tren, so I will be careful of what I post here as far as side effects


----------



## Yaya (Jun 30, 2013)

Todays an off day and i noticed my elbows hurt all afternoon but fine now


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jul 1, 2013)

Rips are known to cause some CTS, water retention, and other sides, but they also consistently test high and are well liked by people that stick with it. You are really going to like what GH does for you if you run it long enough. It will make you much more three dimensional and is incredible for permanent lean mass gains and body fat reduction.

Even better, guys report being able to maintain BF% or even keep reducing BF even though they arent eating the cleanest.

Personally, I would keep the diet as clean as possible to maximize your results, that shit is not cheap to run!

I am happy for you Yaya and think you will really enjoy your new gear. Just tough out any sides you get.


----------



## SuperBane (Jul 1, 2013)

Damn off of 2iu? Imagine what 4-6 could feel like!
How are Hyges in comparison as far as CTS,etc go?

Maybe PFM will pop in your thread...

Anyways in for the journey hope it pans out to being a great ride Yaya!


----------



## Patriot1405 (Jul 1, 2013)

Hey Yaya, are you looking to stay at 2ius or are you thinking if increasing it eventually? I went as high as 8ius for about 4 months but just got too expensive and I dropped back down to 2ius again


----------



## Yaya (Jul 1, 2013)

Patriot1405 said:


> Hey Yaya, are you looking to stay at 2ius or are you thinking if increasing it eventually? I went as high as 8ius for about 4 months but just got too expensive and I dropped back down to 2ius again





It really all depends on how i feel.. Lets see where 2ius take me


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jul 1, 2013)

Hyges are not known to cause the same sides that Rips are known for. Not saying they dont happen, just that it is much more common for people to discuss sides on Rips than Hyges.

However, one of my good friends is running Hyges at 4iu a day and getting numb hands and CTS issues. REally bothering him. But hes the first Ive heard of really having issues with sides from Hyges.


----------



## AlphaD (Jul 1, 2013)

Hey Yaya, late to post, but I am in to hear your experience on this.  I am considering a future run at this myself so this log will be beneficial......!


----------



## Yaya (Jul 2, 2013)

dreams are very crazy, and sleep has been amazing... im on tren so i know the rips are putting me down quick thus eliminating trensomia.

i havent had any pain today in hands but i noticed my knuckles cracking on there own.. lol, this has also never happened in the past.


----------



## Jada (Jul 2, 2013)

Yaya loving ur details


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 2, 2013)

Great log. Been running Rips as well (3 IUs) for a year now and love the results especially the improved sleep.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jul 3, 2013)

how bad is the lethargic ness during the day? like would you say you have trouble  keeping up as compared to b4 or would coffee or a red bull pick you up to tcb?


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jul 3, 2013)

Stick with it yaya, you got this.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 3, 2013)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> how bad is the lethargic ness during the day? like would you say you have trouble  keeping up as compared to b4 or would coffee or a red bull pick you up to tcb?



IME, not that bad. A cup of java in the morning and you should be good to go.


----------



## Yaya (Jul 3, 2013)

Last few days havent been very tired but sleeping well. I drink a coffee everyday, sometimes 2.. Sleep has been great

In the middle of the night my fingers were a little numb and elbows hurt a little...knuckles still cracking on there own.


----------



## Kohler (Jul 4, 2013)

Jada said:


> Yaya loving ur details



X2. good thread yaya. Thanks.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 4, 2013)

Yaya said:


> Last few days havent been very tired but sleeping well. I drink a coffee everyday, sometimes 2.. Sleep has been great
> 
> In the middle of the night my fingers were a little numb and elbows hurt a little...knuckles still cracking on there own.




Oh man I forgot about that middle of the night thing. I would wake up in the middle of the night and my arms would be just dead limbs. I could swing them like the limp appendages they were and smash the wall with them and not feel a thing.  Funny how they feel like they weight 400lbs when they're numb.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 4, 2013)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> how bad is the lethargic ness during the day? like would you say you have trouble  keeping up as compared to b4 or would coffee or a red bull pick you up to tcb?



Seems to vary.  SFG was falling asleep at 4iu. I ran 10 and 20 iu and had zero lethargy.


----------



## Yaya (Jul 5, 2013)

so...


Last night my left hand was numb for almost the whole night.. Didnt really bother me though

Today i tried to put a hat on (fitted)..was so tight on my head i could barely get it on...very tight..fit perfect just last week

Wedding ring wont come off finger

Dreams very crazy, seem very real.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 5, 2013)

If you have to get that ring cut off your finger wifey is gonna be pissed!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 5, 2013)

ya bro my right hand goes numb at night


----------



## Yaya (Jul 10, 2013)

just started my 3rd week and so far the side effects have been minimal... I have been reporting all the things that I have noticed..

Sore elbows, knuckles cracking on there own, fingers going numb at night (minimal)  and very strange dreams.. today I noticed that my fingers were a bit swollen.

for some this might be unmanageable but for me its not bad... starting next Monday I'm going to increase to 3ius..


----------



## goodfella (Jul 10, 2013)

Good chit. Sub'd in for the run Yaya!


----------



## robot lord (Jul 16, 2013)

Started my second run of Rips about two months ago. 5iu 7 days out of the gate. By week three shoes were tight, hands swollen, knees hurt and 5 hour energy didnt even help get me motivated. Backed off to 3iu a day n it actually has a calming affect as I am a little high strung and deal with ocd/anxiety. I'm not amped up but I'm a little less crazy. LOL! Both my rotators are torn and have an inguinal hernia. Waiting till summers end and having 3 surgeries in a row. Going to hit 6 iu a day during recovery in 3 2iu pins spaced across the day in an attempt to mimic natural pulses of natty GH. I'm 41 so I need a boost to get back to full swing in the gym by Jan 1st 2014. Soon I will have been on for 3 months and hoping sides will have diminished enough to tolerate 6iu. Hang in there YAYA n give it a long run.


----------



## PFM (Jul 16, 2013)

robot lord said:


> Started my second run of Rips about two months ago. 5iu 7 days out of the gate. By week three shoes were tight, hands swollen, knees hurt and 5 hour energy didnt even help get me motivated. Backed off to 3iu a day n it actually has a calming affect as I am a little high strung and deal with ocd/anxiety. I'm not amped up but I'm a little less crazy. LOL! Both my rotators are torn and have an inguinal hernia. Waiting till summers end and having 3 surgeries in a row. Going to hit 6 iu a day during recovery in 3 2iu pins spaced across the day in an attempt to mimic natural pulses of natty GH. I'm 41 so I need a boost to get back to full swing in the gym by Jan 1st 2014. Soon I will have been on for 3 months and hoping sides will have diminished enough to tolerate 6iu. Hang in there YAYA n give it a long run.



Just my opinion based on running GH post surgery. My Ortho flipped out asking if other Docs could see my healing and bone growth rate at 3 weeks. I ran 1iu divided in 3 injections per the natty GH pulse. Although 6 iu's is well above what you want to run for any extended period of time it's IMO more about the consistency of 3 times a day than the actual amount of GH


----------



## JAXNY (Jul 16, 2013)

if your sides were that bad at 5ius then it was too much. so it will be too much post surgery as well. maybe splitting your shots up 3x a day like PFM said works better for healing purposes but id keep your dose the same as you have it now. maybe take it to 4 ius max if it makes you feel better.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 16, 2013)

I think you need to be on the rips longer before you can kick up the dose like you have been.  drop down for 5-6wks and than go back up.


----------



## robot lord (Jul 17, 2013)

Yeah you guys are right. Got a little over board. Was under the impression sides may subside after a few months, affording me the ability to kick it up a few IU. As always the vets are the voice of reason keeping us grounded, realistic and some of that hard earned cash in the vial. Thanks guys. Keep you posted in my own thread and stop jacking YAYAS thread.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jul 17, 2013)

Good thread Yaya!  

I've been on and off rips over the past year ....most off the past 4 months just going back on this week and Tev-tropin the entire year before that.  The main difference being cost Tev's cost about $1,200 per month rips closer to $225 at a average of 5 iu's per day.  

I can attest to rips authenticity.  My blood test was so impressive my trt doc actually asked me how I got my results and if I'd connect him (hard to believe I know - but absolutely true).

I experienced the same sides on rips as well as 6 to 8 pounds of water retention.

I can tell you that hgh will not guarantee leaness.  Yes, diet and cardio are still the main factors.

Another lesser known side of hgh use is increased glucose level.  Be sure on your future blood tests to watch it.  Mine went from a normall 98 to 131 on 8iu's per day.  It returned to 105 at 5iu's per day.

Your sides will subside with consistent use and you will be able to increase your dosage over time.

I will also say there is a synergistic effect of  using hgh and testosterone together.  If your on trt or cycle you'll notice a substantial difference.

Keep us posted with your progress.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 17, 2013)

im on 2 iu hands are very numb


----------



## PFM (Jul 17, 2013)

Yaya said:


> just started my 3rd week and so far the side effects have been minimal... I have been reporting all the things that I have noticed..
> 
> Sore elbows, knuckles cracking on there own, fingers going numb at night (minimal)  and very strange dreams.. today I noticed that my fingers were a bit swollen.
> 
> for some this might be unmanageable but for me its not bad... starting next Monday I'm going to increase to 3ius..



The rule of thumb as described by my last TRT Counselor (guy knows his GH)  is to SLOWLY increase the dose every 5-6 weeks until sides are uncomfortable. Once the sides are evident lower the dose .5 iu's every 2-3 weeks. Per his instructions some guys (like me) are hypersensitive and fine adjustments of .2 ui's may be necessary and obtainable using some math and diluting your GH to make the .2 increments possible. 

It sounds to me thus far, you are not a hypersensitive responder like BB or myself. Some guys can run 10 iu's with no interruption to sleep or numbness while driving or typing. There is recent data suggesting >4 iu is proving responsible for bone growth, heart enlargement, damaged insulin response. These permanent sides effects can be argued but looking at the facial bone growth of many top BB's I won't argue, I'll just keep my iu's under 4.


----------



## Yaya (Jul 17, 2013)

thanks pfm...

i dont plan on going 4 anytime soon. did 2.5 today..if its too much back down to 2


----------



## Yaya (Jul 18, 2013)

ok...i did 2.5 yest and as we speak my left hand is numb and killing me..

rips are strong

theres your update


----------



## JAXNY (Jul 18, 2013)

Yaya said:


> ok...i did 2.5 yest and as we speak my left hand is numb and killing me..
> 
> rips are strong
> 
> theres your update


^^^^that about the limit for me too. 2 ius im good. tried taking it up to 2.5 ius just recently, just to experiment  and sides came back hard again, and ive been on rips for about 11 months now.


----------



## BeastMaster (Aug 1, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Seems to vary.  SFG was falling asleep at 4iu. I ran 10 and 20 iu and had zero lethargy.





Holy smokes! What were the gains like at these doses??




Awesome detailed log by the way yaya. Going to be staying tuned for this


----------



## Yaya (Aug 1, 2013)

It's been a little over a month now.. 

So far I'm still sleeping well.. I am not tired all day though

My left hand is non stop pins and needles all morning to the point that its hurts sometimes..

Other then this I don't really notice anything else.


----------



## amore169 (Aug 1, 2013)

Is there any water retention Yaya?


----------



## Yaya (Aug 1, 2013)

Amore...at this point not really... Couple of weeks ago fingers were fat but now seem fine


----------



## JAXNY (Aug 1, 2013)

Yaya said:


> It's been a little over a month now..
> 
> So far I'm still sleeping well.. I am not tired all day though
> 
> ...



It's strange how it seems to be only the left hand on most people. Same here
Just the left. 
I have one of those back massagers YaYa. I found
If you massage your forearm and hand in the morning 
For about 5 min the numbness and pain will immediately 
Go away and you're usually good for the day. 
Even when I tried 4 iu's of rips and woke up in the middle of 
The night in excruciating pain and couldn't shake it off
I found that this worked instantly.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 1, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> It's strange how it seems to be only the left hand on most people. Same here
> Just the left.
> I have one of those back massagers YaYa. I found
> If you massage your forearm and hand in the morning
> ...



I get it bad in both hands but no pain just very numb


----------



## JAXNY (Aug 1, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> I get it bad in both hands but no pain just very numb



At 2 iu's I rarely get any numbness anymore. 
Acasionally I do though. But when I tried 
4 iu's. I almost couldn't even workout. 
Just the pressure of the bar in my palm was painfull 
And joints would hurt and lock up.  
The massager does wonders. Give it a try if you 
Have one.


----------



## Yaya (Aug 4, 2013)

Fuck!!!my hand and arm kill me every morning at like 4am.. Always the left one..

On a better note , I've noticed some fat loss and sleep is still great until the hand messes with me


----------



## Jada (Aug 4, 2013)

That's awesome on the fat loss yaya


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 4, 2013)

I don't get any pain anymore at 4iu's (gh over 2 years rips nearly 1 year now)....but I do carry the rip bloat when on...thinking about going to 6iu to 8iu's on upcoming npp cycle.


----------



## Yaya (Aug 6, 2013)

Lowered down to 1iu.. For a few days... Left hand sucks at everything right now.. And I'm a lefty


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 8, 2013)

How's your lefty Yaya...?


----------



## Yaya (Aug 8, 2013)

Im currently at 1iu per day....i had to lower it..

My left hand fucking kills me starting around 5am..i stopped tren last week and right when i stopped this pain started

I hope it ends soon..when all.you fuckers talked about  cts and rips i would say to myself "what a bunch of  homos..yaya can take cts"...fuckk..looks whos the homo now


----------



## Yaya (Aug 8, 2013)

Btw the carpel tunnel brace makes it worse...

I might just snort some fina pellets and drink some beers


----------



## Yaya (Aug 9, 2013)

also been very tired, i stopped the tren last week..could be that as well


----------



## RustyShackelford (Aug 10, 2013)

Yaya said:


> also been very tired, i stopped the tren last week..could be that as well



Are you running T4 with the rips?


----------



## Braw16 (Aug 10, 2013)

I've been on about a yr now but I won't go over 4 like PFM said and ive also seen better results with the gh broken up over the day. Nice log YaYa


----------



## Yaya (Aug 14, 2013)

Left hand getting better


----------



## Yaya (Aug 19, 2013)

Back down to 1iu.. Gonna just take 1iu everyday and then bring it back to 2iu..
This cts is tricky..I'll be fine for one day and then the next crippled all night long.

I am starting to notice a little weight loss 
Also wanna thank pfm for helping with with protocol


----------



## Kohler (Sep 5, 2013)

I was at 4iu for a few weeks and things were fine. Then cts crept up on me and and I would wake up in the middle of the night with this burning pain in both arms and hands so bad it was crippling. 

At lower dosages its primarily my left hand and sometimes the hole arm depending on my sleeping position. I have good luck with the wrist braces, theyve helped me quite a bit.  I found the trick with the braces cant have them too tight or too loose. 

Im at 1iu right now and pain is disappearing. Just a little numbness in the fingers in both hands. going to jump to 1.5 iu soon and gonna try to work my way to 4iu with no pain. 

One other thing I started to notice... the pain may have been more/less depending on my diet. It seemed the lower the carb day, the more pain I was in I swear.


----------



## Yaya (Sep 10, 2013)

As a quick update..

I was in a wedding this past saturday, so I dropped the rips all last week to see how much water I would lose. I lost a lot.. After being off the rips for 7 days my fingers were no longer swollen and I even noticed my face and jaw line much leaner. 

Yesterday was my first day back on in a week and instead of rips, I am giving hyges a try... Cts was already back this morning..lol. 

I do plan on going back on rips but I will now update a few months with hyges.... Who knows, seros might be very soon as well..


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 10, 2013)

Yaya said:


> As a quick update..
> 
> I was in a wedding this past saturday, so I dropped the rips all last week to see how much water I would lose. I lost a lot.. After being off the rips for 7 days my fingers were no longer swollen and I even noticed my face and jaw line much leaner.
> 
> ...



sero's....yum


IDK, but i dont see this type of sides @ 2.5iu 5 on, 2off.  And with 2x 100mcg GHRP 2 in the mix also.


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hey yaya, how much water weight did you drop on your week off?  I recently switched from rips to seros and dropped 5 pounds of water weight in 4 days.


----------



## JAXNY (Sep 10, 2013)

I was on Rips for a year and just switched back over to hyges i lost a lot of water and am holding no water at all on the hyges???? I like Rips but whats the deal with the water? ive got a kit of Elitropins to try next, right after the hygetropins.


----------



## Yaya (Sep 10, 2013)

Its interesting jax to say the least...


----------



## BeastMaster (Sep 11, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> I was on Rips for a year and just switched back over to hyges i lost a lot of water and am holding no water at all on the hyges???? I like Rips but whats the deal with the water? ive got a kit of Elitropins to try next, right after the hygetropins.




That's crazy.

Yaya thanks for all the updates bro!


----------



## Yaya (Sep 13, 2013)

Hyges hit fast...

Had bad cts tues nght..yest and today all good so far..
Already noticed much less water


----------



## Yaya (Sep 18, 2013)

Just passed 2 weeks from switching to the hyges.. So far less water, cts has calmed quick... And sleep is amazing.. I ate like shift for 10 days and didn't seem to gain any fat..

Im gonna eat clean for the next few weeks as I start my pct.


----------



## Yaya (Sep 24, 2013)

all is still good, as mentioned.. i been eating bad a couple days a week and do not to seem to be gaining fat..

this morning CTS kicked my ass but its been mild for the most part compared to rips


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 24, 2013)

Yaya said:


> Just passed 2 weeks from switching to the hyges.. So far less water, cts has calmed quick... And sleep is amazing.. I ate like shift for 10 days and didn't seem to gain any fat..
> 
> Im gonna eat clean for the next few weeks as I start my pct.



hyges are next on GR's list.  or possibly keifi's.  I may get them at a dam good price so we ll see.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 24, 2013)

gymrat827 said:


> hyges are next on GR's list.  or possibly keifi's.  I may get them at a dam good price so we ll see.



Stay away from the kefei's from what I see they are too inconsistent.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 24, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Stay away from the kefei's from what I see they are too inconsistent.



my buddy tested them and got a 36.  and for the price i would be paying, if half the kit was bunk i wouldnt care.


----------

